# Ministry of education opens places for English Language Assistants



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The application process for those who would like to come to Spain as a language assistant opened on the 4th of Feb. All info is here, but for some reason it's in Spanish. Can anyone find it in English?
- Ministerio de Educación, Cultura y Deporte
I haven't looked at all of it but it seems that the salary is 700 € a month, number of hours worked depends on each area. There will be lots of people applying, so the sooner the better.
Here's some info in English if you apply through the British Council. They say it's between 12 and 14 hours a week, so at 700€ for that amount of hours I think you'd be getting more than the Spanish trained teachers...
http://www.britishcouncil.org/languageassistants-spain.htm


----------



## NathanInSpain (Sep 23, 2012)

I currently work as a language assistant in a public school in Madrid. I can confirm that I get paid 1000 euros a month, which works out at 15 euros an hour. Maybe this is only in Madrid though? It's worth noting that the 1000 euros is also tax free as it is treated as a grant rather than a wage.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

NathanInSpain said:


> I currently work as a language assistant in a public school in Madrid. I can confirm that I get paid 1000 euros a month, which works out at 15 euros an hour. Maybe this is only in Madrid though? It's worth noting that the 1000 euros is also tax free as it is treated as a grant rather than a wage.


Can I just ask who are you employed by? Comunidad de Madrid? Ministerio de Educación? 
And did you get your job here, or whilst you were in Spain as I seem to remember you were an aupair in Spain first...?
And did they require you to have any level of Spanish?
Lots of questions, sorry!


----------



## NathanInSpain (Sep 23, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can I just ask who are you employed by? Comunidad de Madrid? Ministerio de Educación?
> And did you get your job here, or whilst you were in Spain as I seem to remember you were an aupair in Spain first...?
> And did they require you to have any level of Spanish?
> Lots of questions, sorry!


Hi,

I'm happy to tell you what I know 

The consejeria de educación for Madrid pay me, so its part of the comunidad. They give me a cheque at the end of each month.

I´m still an au pair of sorts. I work 6 hours a week for a family in exchange for accomodation and food. I started the auxiliar job in December by applying through the consejeria directly. Infact, there´s still places available: Inicio | centro.auxiliares.conversacion | EducaMadrid

A friend of mine sent an email last night, recieved an interview for the end of that week, then started this week! They need a huge number each year: I think it was 1400 for the comunidad de Madrid alone.

No you don´t need to speak Spanish. The philosophy of the programme is that that children shouldn´t realise you speak Spanish so they are forced to speak in English to communciate with you in every aspect of school life. I suppose Spanish does help though in terms of being able to speak to the teachers in the school that don´t teach as part of the bilingual programme.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The application process for those who would like to come to Spain as a language assistant opened on the 4th of Feb. All info is here, but for some reason it's in Spanish. Can anyone find it in English?
> - Ministerio de Educación, Cultura y Deporte
> I haven't looked at all of it but it seems that the salary is 700 € a month, number of hours worked depends on each area. There will be lots of people applying, so the sooner the better.
> Here's some info in English if you apply through the British Council. They say it's between 12 and 14 hours a week, so at 700€ for that amount of hours I think you'd be getting more than the Spanish trained teachers...
> Spain - Where can I go - English language assistants abroad - British Council - Language Assistants


That reads as though you have to speak Spanish as well.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> That reads as though you have to speak Spanish as well.


Yes, in the British Council info it says


> Posts are available for undergraduates and graduates of any discipline. You should have AS-level, Higher Grade or equivalent in Spanish. While undergraduates studying Spanish at a UK university will be treated as priority candidates, there will be a number of posts available for graduates as well.


However, two posters on here say the pay is more and that you don't have to speak Spanish , soI think the idea is that these are two similar, but different schemes.
I've also seen Language Assistant posts offered by the University of Navarra - not to work there, to work in Madrid I think it was


----------



## NathanInSpain (Sep 23, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, in the British Council info it says
> 
> However, two posters on here say the pay is more and that you don't have to speak Spanish , soI think the idea is that these are two similar, but different schemes.


No its the same scheme. Its just that if you meet the British Council deadline then you can apply directly with the consejeria. I went to a training day the other week and was given that link for if I wanted to reapply. In Madrid we do more hours, which I guess explains why it pays more. As for the language requirement I suspect that is what they would ideally like. Being that there's still places available now, I think it's just a matter of them not being able to be so picky.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

NathanInSpain said:


> No its the same scheme. Its just that if you meet the British Council deadline then you can apply directly with the consejeria. I went to a training day the other week and was given that link for if I wanted to reapply. In Madrid we do more hours, which I guess explains why it pays more. As for the language requirement I suspect that is what they would ideally like. Being that there's still places available now, I think it's just a matter of them not being able to be so picky.


Thanks Nathan, That's all very interesting to me


----------

